# Help me tell my far away grandparents how to set up Cogeco...



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi!

Yes, I have a hip grandmother. She is onto her second iMac. She had an older iMac DV which died and so she just recently made the jump to Tiger and a new INtel iMAc

My grandparents just called me in a panic.

The cogeco guy was just there to set them up with high speed internet.

He drilled and moved some cables.. attached the modem and everything.. and only got three green lights. He told them he knew "nothing about macs" but told them there new iMac is faulty because he could only get three green lights.

He plugged in his PC and was able to get it working instantly.

I spoke to my grandmother who is now convinved her new mac is faulty. It may be, but I believe she has to set it up. Just like I have to set up my sympatico...

Is anyone using OSX and Cogeco and can give me some tips, instructions, I can walk a few older folks through..

Yes


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Assuming all Cable internet are equal, it should be as simple as setting their Network connection to DHCP and that's all. Usually Mac OS X is smart enough to detect a connection once the Ethernet cable is plugged in.

Don't worry about the numbers, they will show up automatically.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Assuming all Cable internet are equal, it should be as simple as setting their Network connection to DHCP and that's all. Usually Mac OS X is smart enough to detect a connection once the Ethernet cable is plugged in.
> 
> Don't worry about the numbers, they will show up automatically.


They are saying there are no numbers in sytems prefrences...


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

Have them hit the renew lease button.. if that doesn't work check all of the cables..

It almost sounds like the ethernet port is disabled..

Abysmal


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Abysmal said:


> Have them hit the renew lease button.. if that doesn't work check all of the cables..
> 
> It almost sounds like the ethernet port is disabled..
> 
> Abysmal


YEah, they got three lights now... no fourth for the PC link...

It kind of bugs me that the cogeco guys have no knowledge of macs.
She is all panicky.

I got her into System Prefs and Network Setting.. Its set on DHCP Automatic but shes got no numbers.

Could it be a faulty Ethernets connection or card in the mac?


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

I would try replacing the cable... and release and renew.. Is this going from the mac to the modem directly.. or are you going through a hub/switch?? 

All I can think of is that the mac is set for 100 Base and the Modem is only a 10 Base and the mac prot is not switching sown to the lower speed.. or maybe even as simple as a bad cable or crossover cable being needed..

what is the setup cable modem into the mac directly via eithernet cable or is there something inbetween the to.. also does the modem have a usb interface.. if it does you could try plugging that into the mac..


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

lindmar said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, I have a hip grandmother. She is onto her second iMac. She had an older iMac DV which died and so she just recently made the jump to Tiger and a new INtel iMAc
> 
> ...


Did he use the same cable to test both his Windows machine and your Grandmother's iMac? As stated in other posts, it could be the fault of the cable (although if he used the same cable that probably eliminates that problem).

I'm on Cogeco here in Oakville and I've found them to have one of the best technical support departments of any ISP I've dealt with. They are not great, but they are not as horrible as Bell, Rogers, etc.

What she might try doing is to pick up a router from Staples or Best Buy. D-link routers are around $50 and if she buys from Staples their return policy is 30 days. If the iMac can't talk to the router, then the problem might be in the ethernet card of the Mac. Doesn't happen that often but it does happen once and a while.

What part of Cogego's world is she located in?


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Go back to Cogeco and ask to speak to a supervisor*

and demand that they send out a installer who is Mac savy
For a tech to say that he knows nothing about Mac's but that the Mac is question is defective is the height of arrogance. Even the stupidest of techs at Sympatico can walk you through a set up . The reply when I say I have a Mac is "lucky you....wish I did". I know that Sympatico high speed may not be available to your grandparents but they should not have to put up with this bafflegarb from Cogeco 
IMHO

brian who only has 3 lights when the modem is idle


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Well, being internet savvy, I decided to do some searching on the internet to see if Cogeco has an internet installation guide (Rogers does, even for MacOS 9 and X). It appears Cogeco does have this here http://www.cogeco.ca/en/internet_support_connection_o.html If you select the Mac one, it's for MacOS 9, not the best news, but it may help. You may be missing the "cogeco.ca" in the Search Domains field. 

The only other thing I can suggest, is testing the ethernet port - can you bring the iMac to a different place where you have internet set up, or try linking the computer to another computer? Or are you helping your grandparents over the phone? Ie. it's not easy setting a network up over the phone.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

By the way, as most had already assumed it seems Cogeco is using your basic DHCP type network like most other cable companies.


----------



## Tom Rutledge (Jan 19, 2007)

I use cogeco for my mac as well and have no problems, I move my mac to my PC wireless at my buddies home as well as the office with no difficulties. I had some problems with my linux laptop but that has gone away now that I have a MBP with linux running through Parallels. Cogeco Tech support can normally walk you through pretty much must stufff as I recall from my first router days. 

I had a digital problem and they even called me today after 3 days to see it everything was still working.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Kosh said:


> Well, being internet savvy, I decided to do some searching on the internet to see if Cogeco has an internet installation guide (Rogers does, even for MacOS 9 and X). It appears Cogeco does have this here http://www.cogeco.ca/en/internet_support_connection_o.html If you select the Mac one, it's for MacOS 9, not the best news, but it may help. You may be missing the "cogeco.ca" in the Search Domains field.
> 
> The only other thing I can suggest, is testing the ethernet port - can you bring the iMac to a different place where you have internet set up, or try linking the computer to another computer? Or are you helping your grandparents over the phone? Ie. it's not easy setting a network up over the phone.


Im helping them over the phone.

Everything but the PC Link is working (the connection between mac and modem)
I suggest the cable is OK but its very hard with older folk over the phone.

Update..
They want and got a new cable.
No luck..

So I am thinking now it must be the mac.

What a mess this is.
They are old
They are far away
They bought the Mac at Futureshop.

I can just see this is going to be a HUGE deal.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

It's not a USB cable modem is it? I assume it's an ethernet cable modem. Ie. the cable from the modem to the computer looks similar to a phone cable, not exactly the same, but similiar, whereas a USB cable looks the same as the mouse cable.

Assuming the tech was right when he connected it to the PC, is the modem connected to the right port. If it's an ethernet cable modem it should be connected to the ethernet port (the port that looks like a phone jack).

Dumb question, but when they have the 3 lights and everything connected, have they tried starting up Safari and seeing if they have access? Ie. Is the 4th light a PC connection light or a PC activity light. Another option is to open up the network control panel and see if you have a green light on the built-in ethernet port (or red which is bad) - there is a Summary of all the network ports somewhere in the control panel. I think you can also open up system profiler and check the network status.

Other options: 
- phone Cogeco support and ask for a different tech.
- if this is a new iMac and it was bought from a retailer, take it back to the retailer and see if they'll check the iMac's ethernet port for free. _(EDIT: I just read the part where you said they bought it at Future shop, so this option is out)_ 

And trust me, I know how parents (or grandparents are). If someone asks my mom if she can do something over the internet on the computer, she says "yes". She has NO computer. Guess who she comes to? ME!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

lindmar said:


> Im helping them over the phone.
> 
> Everything but the PC Link is working (the connection between mac and modem)
> I suggest the cable is OK but its very hard with older folk over the phone.
> ...


Where are your Grandparents located?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Depending on the package they have with Cogeco, they might only be able to access 1 ip, or 3. You said the new iMac doesn't work, but their old PC still does. I would assume their old iMac worked as well when it was plugged in? 

In any case, have them unplug (the power cable from) the modem for 15-25 mintues, this will hard reset the Cable Modem to request new information from the DHCP server, and clear the MAC address cache it stores (or so it should depending on the modem). If not you might have to call cogeco and have them clear it.

I have cogeco, behind a Linksys router, on my iBook and never had any issues. Someone else suggested they should go pick up a cheap router.. That is a good plan B, however they might run into the same issue if it's the DHCP server not releasing the addresses.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Thought some of you might be interested in how the has all played out and been resolved.

My grandfather called up Futureshop (not the one the mac was purchased at ) but another.. They were very nice and told him to bring in the machine and they would check it out.

He got there and they took a look saying the ethernet port was virtually destroyed. As if the Cogeco guy has tried to shove something in there. We are not blaming him or anything but my grandparents are saying they didnt touch it only he did... But, it very well could have came like that.

Anyways.. They gave him a new computer no questions asked. He also didnt even pack up the mouse or keyboard. They just said "do you mind if we keep this mouse & keyboard and you keep yours at home"

So, they got home, plugged in and everything worked perfectly. 4 Lights, Internet Booted up and now I'm havin video chats with grandma on skype.

Very cool! Thanks for all the replies here.
I was really worried FS wasnt going to let them return or switch but they had no issues.

:clap:


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm thinkiing a complaint needs to be placed with Cogeco about the tech. His attitude and lack of skills in particular!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

rondini said:


> I'm thinkiing a complaint needs to be placed with Cogeco about the tech. His attitude and lack of skills in particular!


Easy there dawg! His attitude? You are making a judgment based on double-hearsay. And his lack of Mac skills are not his fault, it's Cogeco's fault.If you are going to complain, complain about Cogeco not training their employee's well enough (although if the Mac's ethernet port is in fact dead, the tech diagnosed it correctly first-time out).


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Man, It's nice to hear Futureshop was so accomodating and it's great to hear that your grandparents are up and running. It should have been that easy in the first place, but unfortunately they either had a bad tech or a lemon of a machine that snuck through QA. Strange.


----------

